# sound issues with HTPC



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

Receiver: Yammy HTR-5550
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD
Video Card: MSI R5450-MD512H Radeon HD 5450 (Cedar) 512MB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express
Running win 7 64 ultimate home
Audio over optical to receiver, video over HDMI to TV


Sound Issue: Streaming contect (hulu/netflix from website) has hollow/tinny sound. Downloaded HD content (from my brother's FTP site) has a buzzing/hissing sound on top of everything.

Video Issue: Downloaded content looks amazing, Hulu looks "meh", netflix looks not great (looks much better when streamed via my TiVo box, where there are also no sound issues). I'm using Lost as my benchmark because I know netflix streams it in "HD" (I know its not "really" HD but it looks good).

I have a 5Mb line from Charter.

Let me know if you need more information to help diagnose my problem!

Thank you!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Mike,
I have run into this before as well. In my case it is only You Tube stuff, Hulu works great. I'm curious, what about Slacker or Pandora, do they also have the same issue on your rig?


----------



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

Havent tried Pandora yet, will soon for test.

How did you fix the problem?

Also, I dont know if it matters but my Yammy is stuck on "Rock Concert" EQ, but only on the HTPC input, not TV or DVD player.


----------

